# Newbie AMNPS question



## smokeindaville (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey all,

Just got my Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker last night.  Plan is to season it tonight and cook a pork loin tomorrow.  Been reading a lot of posts on here and came across the AMNPS.  Looks like a great idea since it doesn't appear that the MES will hold much wood.  My smoker is the Bluetooth version so a gen 2.5.  

Is the 5x8 version still the one that will work for me?  

Also, what do you use to light the pellets with?  

I'm figuring I will get an assortment of the 2 lb packs of pellets and see which ones I like the best.  How long will a 2 lb pack last (smoking time wise)?  Just curious to see if down the road I might want to go with the larger packs.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 20, 2015)

2 pounds will cook about 30 hours or so. the 5/8 is the one you need. Ive tried several flavors. but in general use pitmasters choice. its a nice blend that works with everything.


----------



## rc4u (Nov 20, 2015)

size is good...most use a propane torch to lite them on the end...and most pellets have fillers so seems brands smell and taste different..


----------



## daricksta (Nov 20, 2015)

SmokeInDaVille said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just got my Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker last night. Plan is to season it tonight and cook a pork loin tomorrow. Been reading a lot of posts on here and came across the AMNPS. Looks like a great idea since it doesn't appear that the MES will hold much wood. My smoker is the Bluetooth version so a gen 2.5.
> 
> ...


Yes. For your smoker the 5x8 tray will work best. I used to use a propane torch to light my AMNPS but I switched to gelled alcohol and a butane BBQ lighter. Todd Johnson sells everything you need on the A-MAZE-N website. I bought my propane torch at a big box hardware store. I bought the gelled alcohol at another store but they only had it in cans. Next time I'll buy a squeeze bottle.

If you're really careful you might be able to pour a little isopropyl or denatured alcohol on about the first inch of wood pellets near one of the lighting holes on the tray and set that on fire. I don't recommend it because someone needs to be scrupulously careful when doing it.

The Pitmaster's Choice is a great mix. Todd sells a bunch of different pellets. I've used hickory, oak, mesquite, apple, pecan, and alder. All Todd's pellets are 100% wood of the type named on the bag. I ordered 5 lb. bags of oak and hickory because those are my favorite woods. With the others I order 2 lb. bags.

I recently found out that for cold smoking wood dust works well and Todd sells that, too, in a bunch of "flavors".


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 20, 2015)

What model MES?

Oval Pan or the slanted drip tray with small water pan

Exhaust on the left side or top left

Placement and draft make a HUGE difference

Pull the chip loader out 2" and turn to the "Dump" position

This will allow for intake air

My cell is always on!

Todd

952 412-0484


----------



## smokeindaville (Nov 20, 2015)

I have the 30" with the oval water pan and the exhaust is on the top left.

Greg


----------



## daricksta (Nov 22, 2015)

SmokeInDaVille said:


> I have the 30" with the oval water pan and the exhaust is on the top left.
> 
> Greg


Is it a Bluetooth model? Even if it isn't, the Gen 2.5 smokers (the newest models) have the top left side vent and the oval water pan. Todd or Bearcarver might know the best placement site for the AMNPS in it.

From what I've been reading the new models are great smokers.


----------



## bamasmoke (Nov 24, 2015)

Congrats on the MES 30BT.  I have the same one and got the 5x8. First time I used it I put it on the bottom rack with the factory wood tray pulled out a bit.  Now I use 2 extra of the rack supports connected together, wrapped in foil.  I remove my water pan and place the AMNPS on top of the connected supports and the heat shield.  I do tent it with foil when smoking of course in case of drips.  













20151029_111128.jpg



__ bamasmoke
__ Nov 24, 2015


----------



## mummel (Nov 24, 2015)

I've love to see a video sometime of the actual airflow coming into an MES 40 BT, like they do with cars in wind tunnels.  The guys with the windows may be able to film it.  How does one simulate oxygen lol?


----------



## zombiekitty (Mar 21, 2016)

I too have a 30" MES and just got my AMNPS 5x8 combo package in the mail today.  It was just about as exciting as when the shipment of new Sig Sauer P320's came in.  I'm doing pork butt for Easter and I can't wait to try this and get some good smoke on that butt!  I mix organic yellow mustard with pureed chipotle chiles in adobo (2 parts mustard to 1 part chipotle) for a wet rub. I let it sit on a rack in the refrigerator overnight and then sprinkle with my dry rub while the smoker is heating up.  I think I am going to go with the Pitmaster's Choice pellets for this round.  I'm hoping to get some good pictures to report back with.  I appreciate the helpful hint above, Todd.  I will definitely follow it.  - Craig













AmazeN.jpg



__ zombiekitty
__ Mar 21, 2016


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 26, 2016)

Hoping Todd is out there today. Picked up the 5x8 the other day and I'm doing doing a turkey and ham for Easter dinner. My question is with an MES 40 2.5 should I put the amazen on the bottom rack or the bottom of the unit? Second question I have is... Is there any way to pick up supplies directly from your warehouse or just online? Thanks Todd from one of your neighbors in Burnsville.


----------



## smokingearl (Mar 26, 2016)

The bottom of the smoker


----------



## smokeindaville (Mar 28, 2016)

Bigfurmn said:


> Hoping Todd is out there today. Picked up the 5x8 the other day and I'm doing doing a turkey and ham for Easter dinner. My question is with an MES 40 2.5 should I put the amazen on the bottom rack or the bottom of the unit? Second question I have is... Is there any way to pick up supplies directly from your warehouse or just online? Thanks Todd from one of your neighbors in Burnsville.



You might also check out the mailbox mod. 

I was having issues keeping my AMNPS running in my 30" Bluetooth. I think some was lack of a good draft and some dripping juices although I did put some foil over it. 

Did the mod and used it for the first time yesterday to smoke some chicken breasts. It worked great and I was real happy with how it turned out. Here are some pictures of it. 













20160327_101919.jpg



__ smokeindaville
__ Mar 28, 2016


















20160326_164937.jpg



__ smokeindaville
__ Mar 28, 2016


















20160326_164948.jpg



__ smokeindaville
__ Mar 28, 2016


















20160326_164925.jpg



__ smokeindaville
__ Mar 28, 2016


















20160327_192238.jpg



__ smokeindaville
__ Mar 28, 2016


----------



## zippyxx (Jul 14, 2016)

I am considering getting an ANMPS for my 30 inch smoker to do cold smoking.  I have a shit ton of wood chips in various types of wood.  Will chips work in the AMNPS or do I have to buy pellets?


----------



## wille5az (Aug 4, 2016)

when you put the AMNPS at the bottom do you take the water pan out? Can someone send a photo?


----------



## cmayna (Aug 4, 2016)

Zippyxx said:


> I am considering getting an ANMPS for my 30 inch smoker to do cold smoking. I have a shit ton of wood chips in various types of wood. Will chips work in the AMNPS or do I have to buy pellets?


Buy the pellets


----------

